
Smorgasbords Don’t Have Bottoms: Publishing in the 2010s - lermontov
https://nplusonemag.com/issue-36/the-intellectual-situation/smorgasbords-dont-have-bottoms/
======
jaspax
What a peculiar combination of tone of subject matter. It was ultimately an
industry case study, the kind of thing that you might find in any number of
general-interest magazines, except that the author feels the need to remind
the reader that Capitalism is Bad every couple of paragraphs, just enough to
assuage his conscience before getting back to the analysis of Amazon, B&N, and
the publishing industry.

~~~
hfdh434535
The word 'capitalism' appears nowhere in the article. This article is about
the effects of consolidation and monopsony in book publishing. I don't think
your comment was written in good faith.

